# Lafayette On Road Racing



## fozzy767 (Feb 14, 2007)

*** NEW Lafayette On Road Racing***

Learned today that Larry will be moving the hobby shop and race track near the end of the month.The shop will be nearly twice the size of the old one.He has outgrown it.Track will be a tad smaller.I have heard talk of a rock crawling course. We will have room for roughly 70 pit spaces. Any suggestions would be appreciated....Targeted date for hobby shop will be the 29th....


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Also the hobby shop and track will be a half a block away from the (.)(.) bar 
WoooooHooooo On a serious note I swung by and looked at the building it is a REALLY nice place.


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

There's 2 new track threads... Anyway, The new place looks awesome and I really think that it will draw in some new faces, comments and suggestions are always welcome guys!:thumbsup:


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

smokefan said:


> Also the hobby shop and track will be a half a block away from the (.)(.) bar
> WoooooHooooo On a serious note I swung by and looked at the building it is a REALLY nice place.


Grid girls my friend grid girls.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

PDK RACING said:


> Grid girls my friend grid girls.


I like the way you think!!!


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

From what I can remember the girls across the street are pretty rough...lol


----------



## JonnySocko (Nov 13, 2008)

How much smaller will the track be? What was the current track size? I'm hoping to get over there starting next month for some track time.

Socko


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

We will post the size of the track once everything gets moved and set-up. Looking forward to seeing some new faces.


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

It will be really awesome guys, everything will be fresh and clean unlike the old place which was basically falling down. I'm very excited to get indoors and run some VTA, there's been talk of a cooper class too... Ideas and suggestions always welcome! :thumbsup:


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

Slots installed a new track barrier, crc clik track. It is really nice. Easy on the cars. It will open up a small track really nice. I think they spent $1,200. Just my two pennies..:wave:


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

There's been some talk about it but for now I think we will stick with the boards (like slots use to have) until things pick up and we see where we're at. 

We do have the CRC heavy duty carpet. We got a good batch too, it is very clean with hardly any fuzz, has been like that since day one, from what I've read we must have got lucky there...


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

*Want to pay you a visit my friend.lol*

When are you going to start racing at the new track, and is the old track still going. You still running vta on wednesday nights.. Steve and I want to come up and run.. What is the address of the new local..:wave:


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

Last night was the last night running at the old place. From what I can tell we are gonna try to have the 1st race labor day weekend... That is pending and there's still a lot of work to be done as far as cleaning and moving goes. We will do the best we can to keep everyone posted on the progress and as we get closer to getting ready we will announce the 1st official race date.


----------



## ckimble1 (Jun 24, 2008)

This is the location of the new track and store. I can't wait it is a really nice building with a great location. I will be over tomorrow morning to start working on moving the track.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...51671&sspn=0.001127,0.002835&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=19


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

It's night and day from what we had, it will be so nice.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

The plan still on for the move next Sat? If so Kyle and I will be there to help.


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

*How u doing*

Are you still on track for labor day? Will the 9th be the first VTA race? Can I use my amb transponder?? :wave:


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Yes on the personal and we will know more after the move on Sat. 
Keep and eye out for the updates on here.


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

I will also post updates on the Indy track threads as we are well within driving distance and our on road program doesn't interfere with Indy slots or HobbyTowns. We welcome new faces as well as some of the ones we have seen in the past to check out the new facility, it will be very nice.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

See you in the morning for the move


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

I would like to know what kind of turnout have you had for VTA and if you have had anyone racing 1/10 Sliders or F103?. Also what kind of schedule do you have Dates, Times Etc. Thanks.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Dates are still up in the air right now. We hope to be able to start on the track stuff this wkend. The Hobby Shop has to be finished up first though.


----------



## JonnySocko (Nov 13, 2008)

Any more news? How are things progressing?


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Still waiting to get started on the track but we are hoping to get started soon.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

How many Lafayette VTA racers are coming to Indy this Sunday?


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Should be a few of us LOL


----------



## JonnySocko (Nov 13, 2008)

Is it ready yet? Is it ready yet? Is it ready yet? Huh, huh, huh????? :tongue:

Any idea what the finished size will be? Anyone interested in running some 1/12 this fall/winter?


----------



## fozzy767 (Feb 14, 2007)

lol nope its not ready,we are waiting on hobby shop owner to get his stuff out so we can start building.


----------



## huffrcman (May 12, 2003)

I just bought a body and set of tires, I guess I am committed... LOL


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

huffrcman said:


> I just bought a body and set of tires, I guess I am committed... LOL


 Are you saying you are committed to VTA?????


----------



## huffrcman (May 12, 2003)

FYI I made a trade and have a TC now which is now a VTA... LOL


----------



## mkiiracer (Jan 11, 2007)

smokefan said:


> Are you saying you are committed to VTA?????


nope the assylum... here's your card:tongue:


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Huff you get a TC3 or something newer????


----------



## huffrcman (May 12, 2003)

07 xray with plenty of spare parts.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Huff you up for a roar trip next Fri to Slots for some VTA action.
It looks like Kyle and Me and Mike and Trevor are going to try to make it down there.


----------



## huffrcman (May 12, 2003)

Depends on work...


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Huff I'll call ya later


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

How u doing on the track:wave:


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

No available updates yet.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Track*

You guys got anything going up there yet? If ya need need some help, I know some guys with experience.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks for the offer Bob just waiting on them to finish up moving the stuff into the Hobby Shop, then we can get the track ready.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Shop*

That's what I'm talkin' 'bout. I'm headin' to Lafayette next Tuesday to visit my boy. He and I could help then for instance. We have experience moving a store!


----------



## JonnySocko (Nov 13, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Still waiting on being able to work on the track.


----------



## JonnySocko (Nov 13, 2008)

Well?:wave:


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

Stuff is slowly getting moved into the shop opening up the area where the track will evenyually be, it's getting closer anyway...


----------



## Adim_X (Nov 12, 2002)

Any word on how the track will be postioned? Last time I was in, Larry seemed more concerned about having 70 pits spots and a small track. That sounded like a good idea. I offered my opionion but was quickly reminded how I dont know sh!t.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

I haven't been in to see whats going on. I am working OT now and no time for anything else.


----------



## JonnySocko (Nov 13, 2008)

Hurry up!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## fozzy767 (Feb 14, 2007)

his number is 765 471 6088 ask him and see what he says,he isnt saying much.his name is larry.let us know what he says


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

I spoke with Larry Saturday and was told we will be looking at getting started on the track sometime this week or early next week. I'd say realistically look to be racing by the 1st of November... Just my best guess based on the information I got.


----------



## JonnySocko (Nov 13, 2008)

trerc said:


> I spoke with Larry Saturday and was told we will be looking at getting started on the track sometime this week or early next week. I'd say realistically look to be racing by the 1st of November... Just my best guess based on the information I got.


Thanks, now at least I have a date to look forward to.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Any word on how the track is coming along? I have been working OT so I have not had much time to keep up with whats going on.


----------



## JonnySocko (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes, the first of November is fast approaching. Will the track be ready this weekend?


----------



## aeRayls (Oct 23, 2007)

The building has potential for a good track but 70 pit spots, come on. Lets be realistic about numbers, 45 pits can handle 65 entries easy with some running multiple classes. When was the last time there were that many entries in lafayette or at any carpet track? I'd rather have a bigger track if it were me.


----------



## fozzy767 (Feb 14, 2007)

aeRayls said:


> The building has potential for a good track but 70 pit spots, come on. Lets be realistic about numbers, 45 pits can handle 65 entries easy with some running multiple classes. When was the last time there were that many entries in lafayette or at any carpet track? I'd rather have a bigger track if it were me.


larry is larry he says hes gonna have 70,its not looking like he is in a hurry so who knows.hes also wanting to use the area for swap meets for airplanes.i thunk thats why he says 70


----------



## aeRayls (Oct 23, 2007)

Then it will have just as much success as the other location.


----------



## mkiiracer (Jan 11, 2007)

aeRayls said:


> Then it will have just as much success as the other location.


yes every racer wants a bigger track for more speed and better races. But larry is running a bussiness. And 20 cars at $10 a piece doesn't quite pay rent. so if he can set up *HIS* business for multiple uses to keep the track there more power to him.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

mkiiracer said:


> yes every racer wants a bigger track for more speed and better races. But larry is running a bussiness. And 20 cars at $10 a piece doesn't quite pay rent. so if he can set up *HIS* business for multiple uses to keep the track there more power to him.


 Ron that is true he does need to making things multi use. BUT the FACT is right now he isn't getting anything from racing, and I ain't waiting to race. When he gets the track done I'll come in to race till then We will run other places when I aint working the OT. :thumbsup:


----------



## mkiiracer (Jan 11, 2007)

I do agree with you he needs to build the track so we can feed the need!!!


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

Anything anybody anything, what is the deal track no track maybe a track just dont no when or wish in one hand and well you no how that ends:wave:


----------



## mkiiracer (Jan 11, 2007)

the back room is getting more empty more floor is visable


----------



## nitro neil (Jul 19, 2008)

any info on this place?


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

call 765-471-6088 and ask for Larry


----------



## racer77 (Mar 28, 2009)

Is the track up and running? Ive been working 7 days a week, havent been able to work on other things.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

call 765-471-6088 and ask for Larry he is the owner and will be able to answer any questions.


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

*All most READY*

Hay guys the track is all most ready to run on.Iwould say by Feb.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Come on down to the Big Rug....Sunday sunday sunday.....


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

We'll be there be there be there:thumbsup:


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

Racing this Sat night--6:00 PM sharp, everyone welcome. We will run the classes that show up. Several are bringing VTA's and legends. BRP's ? 18T's? Sliders? 1/18 Rally?Bring em, we'll run them.
The track will be open for practice at 2:00. Remember, new location on McCarty Lane, for Mapquest etc., the physical address is 1474 Industrial Drive, Lafayette, 47905.
See you Sat!!!


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Any new pictures of the track?

Are you guys running oval and on-road on the same night still?


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

For this Saturday, yes, both oval and road course. We will be asking for feedback Sat night and from others that want to race with us about race schedules. We will be open to suggestions. If there is enough interest in splitting them up, I'm for it. All it takes is racers, now.


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

We are going to offer both road course and oval again this week. We will separate, if we can get a few more entries, or at least get some response on days/time.


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a few questions: Track dimensions? Transponders, I-Lap, AMB ?
IFMAR starts?


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

The track is roughly 40' x 50', lanes are 9' with turns a little wider. There are movable dividers, so the track is almost never exactly the same. We use the latest AMB timing and have loaner transponders, but not enough for a person to keep the same one all evening. Obviously, personal transponders are welcomed and incouraged. We don't usually use IFMAR starts, although nothing is written in stone.


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks! 40 X 50 is perfect for micros! We need to get some 1/18 and 1/14 tc's down there and try to get something started. Lot's of bang for the buck.
9' lanes seem a bit excessive for road course, but I guess it gives more allowance for tequilla!. Will get some guys together and try to make it down in a couple weeks..


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

Anything on Sundays? Practice or race?


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Racing Tonight?


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone alive here?


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll be there to race vta this saturday.


----------



## rookie99 (Apr 20, 2008)

what is schedule for racing there? i normally race up here in ft wayne at summitt on friday nights road course with the slash


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Wednseday and Saturday 6pm. three make a class.


----------



## rookie99 (Apr 20, 2008)

do you guys run the short course trucks too


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

the track doesn't have any jumps, it's just a flat carpet track.


----------



## 0124vctd (Mar 27, 2010)

I am a newb to the RC racing scene. Just wondering what VTA means and what kind of cars are allowed to run on the indoor track at RC hobbies plus?
I have been curious on how everything goes down there. Would it be ok if I just came and watched to see how you all do things? 
I live in Battle Ground and am interested in seeing what the racing is all about. 
Thanks
Brandon


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

Brandon, VTA stands for-Vintage Trans Am. Basically they are 1/10 scale touring cars with old school muscle/pony car bodies, wheels resembling mags from that era, specific rubber tires, and limited battery/motors.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Best place for VTA racing: http://www.usvintagetransam.com/


----------



## Scott04C5 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm selling my 1/18 scale stuff. I posted it on HT. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=287479
If interested let me know. I can run it up to Lafayette = no shipping


----------



## 0124vctd (Mar 27, 2010)

RATFactor said:


> Brandon, VTA stands for-Vintage Trans Am. Basically they are 1/10 scale touring cars with old school muscle/pony car bodies, wheels resembling mags from that era, specific rubber tires, and limited battery/motors.


OK cool thanks for all the info Ratfactor.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

April 25th Final trophy race of the season at the Big Rug at the marion county fairgrounds.....1/12th....VTA....RCGT....WGT....17.5/rubber....Come on out and run


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

Is this track still operating?


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

according to Larry B. they are going to wait and run this fall


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll be practicing vta this saturday from around 2-4pm, if anyone wants to come practice. Bring whatever you got, I'm up for practicing with whatever.


----------



## Domenic Reese (Jul 15, 2006)

klmca said:


> I'll be practicing vta this saturday from around 2-4pm, if anyone wants to come practice. Bring whatever you got, I'm up for practicing with whatever.


Is there going to be other practice days?


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

When ever the store is open, the track is open. The hours are 9am to 6pm Monday through Saturday and 1pm to 4pm on Sunday.


----------



## Domenic Reese (Jul 15, 2006)

klmca said:


> When ever the store is open, the track is open. The hours are 9am to 6pm Monday through Saturday and 1pm to 4pm on Sunday.


where can i find pics of the track and the phone number.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

There aren't any pics of it. It is just your regular Indoor ozite carpet track. Track barriers can be moved to create diffrent tracks; oval or onroad. They have a full hobby shop and can order anything on the Towerhobbies or Horizonhobbies website and have it there in 1 to 2 days if they don't have it in the store.
Here is their phone number: 765-471-6088
Here is their website: http://rchobbiesplus1.com/


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Had the track all to myself today.

The hobby shop has a used TC5 with a Havoc esc and novak 21.5 for $200. It's got vta wheels, tires and body. Just thought I'd pass the info along.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll be practicing VTA this Saturday from 2-4pm. If anyone wants to come practice to, thats cool. The more the better. Let's try to get the local scene going again at R/C Hobbies Plus.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Another great day of practice.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

First race of Carpet Season in Lafayette is Oct. 2nd. Free practice from now till then.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Whats the rules are you going with for vta ???


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

The new rules, Larry is working on getting some 25.5 motors in stock.

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html

The motto is 3 makes a class.


----------

